# Atlas Clausing  Spindle thread protector



## minsk (Dec 29, 2018)

does any one know of a spindle  protector for the 6" Clausing Atlas lathe? I just bought a milling attachment and a drawbar.(which cost two times more than my lathe)..now the threads are exposed. I don't know if i have the skills to make one yet...i also do not have an inside threading tool yet...


----------



## Logan 400 (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought a 1 1/2" - 8 nut from McMaster Carr for my 400 Logan.
Jay


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 29, 2018)

Is that a 1-10 thread on that lathe?  You should be able to find a standard nut that will fit.


----------



## minsk (Dec 29, 2018)

i think it is 1"-10. wacab told me it was.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 29, 2018)

Exactly what model number is the lathe?


----------



## minsk (Dec 29, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> Exactly what model number is the lathe?


Atlas Clausing 10100 6"


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 29, 2018)

It's proabaly a 1-10 thread.  But could be a 1-8  Count the number of thread peaks in 1 inch.  But in either case a standard nut is available.


----------



## David S (Dec 29, 2018)

Minsk, want to have some fun?

I have an 618 with 10 tpi spindle and made a sort of unorthodox protector.









Sometime we do stuff just to see if we can....but it works great and is unique.

David


----------



## minsk (Dec 29, 2018)

David S said:


> Minsk, want to have some fun?
> 
> I have an 618 with 10 tpi spindle and made a sort of unorthodox protector.
> 
> ...


that is  awesome david, is that keyless chuck on the other end...just snagged one..love it


----------



## minsk (Dec 29, 2018)

i found a nice 1-10 protector...for 30 bucks...but not sure if my clauuing is that for sure...


----------



## David S (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes I have a few Keyless chucks.  Most are Albrecht, but I think the one in my picture is perhaps a Validus, since it is the biggest one I have.

David


----------



## minsk (Dec 29, 2018)

Name dropper. (Totally kidding)..i always have my eyes peeled for albrechts locally.
mine is a 1mt fomr amazon . 30 bux


----------



## David S (Dec 29, 2018)

Ha ha, you asked.

Long story short.  I worked for most of my life in the design and manufacturing of consumer products and power tools.  Our purchasing department decided to do a global search for drill chucks for hand drills no less.  When manufacturing finally closed down I went on a tour through the old office and came across all these chucks. So rather than they go in the junk bin I snagged them.

It was only some time later that I realize that I had chucks that cost 10 times more than our drill alone, and just how awesome they really were.

David


----------



## minsk (Dec 29, 2018)

they are the best of the best.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 29, 2018)

The Atlas 612, 618, 3950 and 10100 plus the Atlas/Craftsman 101.21400 and 101.21200 have 1"-10 spindle nose threads.  Only the Atlas-Craftsman 101.07301 has 1"-8.


----------



## minsk (Dec 29, 2018)

thank you. i think it is time for me to learn internal threading. can some one recommend a nice  internal threading tool for a 6"lathe. i see a ton on amazon and fleabay...i dont mind spending more to get the correct tool.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 30, 2018)

MyMachineShop.NET sells a 1"-10 Thread Protector that looks decent and works quite well on my MFA.


----------



## minsk (Dec 30, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> MyMachineShop.NET sells a 1"-10 Thread Protector that looks decent and works quite well on my MFA.



thats the one i saw... do the make them or is it new old stock. seems like i should be polishing my skills and making one....thinking cold rolled.
can you give me the dimension of yours when you get a chance.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 30, 2018)

Don't use cold rolled steel, it's nasty to work. Get a piece of 12L14, you'll love working it.


----------



## minsk (Dec 30, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> Don't use cold rolled steel, it's nasty to work. Get a piece of 12L14, you'll love working it.



whats a good price for that?
we dont have a good place for metal here in pittsburgh...yeah i know we used to be the steel city.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 30, 2018)

Price, well, that's a good question. I can't say I shop well, but when I find something I need, I buy it. Retailers that supply us hobbyists, are careful to charge enough.


----------



## David S (Dec 30, 2018)

I made mine from 6061 aluminum.  Machines nicely and gives all the protection you need.

David


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 30, 2018)

Visit a local welding or machine shop and ask for drops.  12L14 may be hard to find in a large diameter, but they may have something almost as good.  And they may offer it for cheap or even for free.

I recently made a thread protector for my lathe from 12L14.  It is not difficult.  Internal threading is about the same as external.  Visibility is not as good and you do need an internal threading tool. Grinding your own is too challenging for most of us.   MrPete222 on YouTube has a nice tutorial on making a thread protector for an Atlas.

By the way, Cabin Fever Expo in Lebanon PA is coming up on January 19.  That would be maybe a 3 1/2 hour drive from Pittsburgh, but it is worth seeing and they have plenty of used tooling and metal for sale.


----------



## minsk (Dec 30, 2018)

i watch pete222 videos all day. i started making one out of 6061 i had here...all done except the tapping.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 30, 2018)

The OD of the one that I have is 1.50".  The length measures 0.927".  For the threads and register area, download the drawing for the mill's Arbor Driver M1-567 or Shell Mill Driver M1-570.  The tolerance on the register area can be relaxed.


----------



## minsk (Dec 30, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> The OD of the one that I have is 1.50".  The length measures 0.927".  For the threads and register area, download the drawing for the mill's Arbor Driver M1-567 or Shell Mill Driver M1-570.  The tolerance on the register area can be relaxed.



thank you sir. you are the zen master of vintage lathes.


----------



## minsk (Dec 30, 2018)

left hand or right hand thread?
...going to buy the threading tool


----------



## David S (Dec 30, 2018)

right hand thread.

David


----------

